# August Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries
in this month's photo contest, "The Best Gardener".

It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like.
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on Sunday August 29th.
A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view,
in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

Every photo was adorable. Thanks for sharing.

Some photos aren't eligible for the following reasons: previous contest winner in 2021,
extra photos shared or having less then 25 posts: diane0905.


1: 3Pebs3









2: Ivyacres









3: Otis-Agnes









4: StarBright









5: JulieCA









6: kh79









7: 3 goldens









8: GoldeninCT









9: OscarsDad









10: Tagrenine


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The poll is open, choose your favorites and vote!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ALL Great entries!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Come cast you vote for the best photo of The Best Gardener!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This poll will close: Aug 29, 2021


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

2 days left to vote!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Total voters 40 
 
This poll will close: Tomorrow at 1:56 PM.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to 3Pebs3. Your Best Gardener photo won!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations 3Pebs3 ! That picture is so funny


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Congratulations 3Pebs3! I would love to know the story behind that picture.😊


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats 3Pebs3! That was an awesome photo....you guys could go into the well digging business.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks Everyone! I can't believe Rundle's butt, half in the ground photo won! Amazing, and too funny! 
We live near ranch lands that are inhabited by many gophers. Rundle loves to dig deep into the ground trying to get them. However, she is not very fast, and has yet to catch one. They are LONG gone by the time she digs these holes, big enough to fit herself into... but, she has a great time, so, who am I to spoil the fun?! 



Ivyacres said:


> Congratulations to 3Pebs3. Your Best Gardener photo won!





Deborus12 said:


> Congratulations 3Pebs3 ! That picture is so funny





Sholt said:


> Congratulations 3Pebs3! I would love to know the story behind that picture.😊





FurdogDad said:


> Congrats 3Pebs3! That was an awesome photo....you guys could go into the well digging business.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations 3Pebs3!


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Congratulations 3Pebs3! Such an adorable photo!


----------

